# Can anyone recommend a book on Chopin?



## wingpoet (Apr 14, 2008)

I am an adult piano student, intensely drawn to Chopin's music. I have played some of the Preludes, and am working on a waltz. Although I have played in an orchestra (violin) and had a lot of exposure to music, I have no formal music training besides performance -- so I'm looking for a book that will tell me more about the man and the music, without being so technical that I'm in way over my head. Any ideas?
Thanks.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Get his letters. I can't give you a tittle, because there are many books including them. That's the best idea, you will read informations from the first hand - Chopin himself.


----------

